# Diagrama logico de un contador 74193



## sem21 (Ene 17, 2007)

Hola a todos, espero que me puedan ayudar con el problema que tengo, en un curso me pidieron diseñar y armar el contador 74193 (ascendete/descendente y con carga en paralelo) con compuertas logicas y flip-flops tipo J-K, quisiera saber si alguien me puede decir donde puedo encontrar el diagrama logico de este contador, ya que mis conocimientos de electronica son muy pocos. Yo he realizado la tabla de los estados siguientes de los flip-flops y utilizando mapas de karnaugh he encontrado las ecuaciones para J y K de cada flip-flop, basandome en esto he hecho un diseño, pero no se como hacer en el diseño la parte de carga en paralelo. No se si lo este haciendo bien. Espero que alguien me pueda ayudar, y desde ya les doy las gracias.


----------



## Welsys (Ene 20, 2007)

Hola, me interesa el tema,solo dime una cosa, esos f-f tienen señal de reset, preset, o algo por el estilo?? esa puede ser la clave, mandame si quieres el diagrama que conseguiste.

saludos


----------



## Apollo (Ene 23, 2007)

Hola a todos:

En los Datashees de cualquier integrado vienen los diagramas internos, te dejo el del SN74LS193, con el diagrama puedes hacer el contador de manera externa con los FF y las compuertas necesarias.

Espero y te sea útil esta información
Saludos al foro


----------

